# What to expect in the cosmetics indistry?



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello everyone!  I am so happy that I just got a great new job!   I don't have any cosmetics experience, and I was wondering if there are any tips or warnings anyone can give me before I start?  My job would involve selling products and makeup applications, similar to a job at MAC.  Are there any big no nos or yeses in the makeup world as a cosmetician?


----------



## Odette (Jul 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new job.  
Get to your local library and find as many books as you can on makeup.  Try Keyvn Aucoin, Bobby Brown, Trish McEvoy, Francois Nars, Sam Fine, look in magazines, know some makeup terminology (you can use the search function on Specktra), some basic sanitation procedures and don't be intimidated...fake it till you make it.

Will come back with more information...I am currently at work.

P.S. also check online.


----------



## enviable (Jul 29, 2007)

congrats.... i work for them too... i would suggest you do research on each line and their products so you know which product you can recommend to whom... and trying the products out yourself is good too...


----------

